# Found this little gecko!



## m_beardie (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey, found this in my new spa (don't worry it was empty) wondering what kind of gecko it is ? or is it even a gecko? haha


----------



## Acrochordus (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice, yes it is a gecko, im thinking it is a _Christinus marmoratus_.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 24, 2009)

yep, what tim said, marbled gecko


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 24, 2009)

it is just gorgeous! i want to keep it but i will let it go soon


----------



## Acrochordus (Sep 24, 2009)

m_beardie said:


> it is just gorgeous! i want to keep it but i will let it go soon


There sweet, but just let that one go, and if you wont to keep one you can buy them for as cheap as $20 each.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 24, 2009)

wow! $20. what would it fit in its tiny mouth?


----------



## Acrochordus (Sep 24, 2009)

m_beardie said:


> wow! $20. what would it fit in its tiny mouth?


Little woodies, cricket....ect.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## JAS101 (Sep 24, 2009)

m_beardie said:


> wow! $20. what would it fit in its tiny mouth?


little crickets 
heres one of mine eating


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 24, 2009)

should i try and feed it one of my baby woodies?


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 24, 2009)

should i try feeding him/her one of my baby woodies?


----------



## Acrochordus (Sep 24, 2009)

m_beardie said:


> should i try and feed it one of my baby woodies?


No just let it go, it will be really stressed, your doing it more harm then good.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## Moreliavridis (Sep 24, 2009)

i think its a leasures velvet gecko Oedura Lesueurii. correct me if im wrong any one!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 24, 2009)

Jason.R said:


> i think its a leasures velvet gecko Oedura Lesueurii. correct me if im wrong any one!


 
nah marbled, leasures would not be found that far south anyway. they do look kinda similar.


----------



## Acrochordus (Sep 24, 2009)

They do look very similar, but what Ryan said you wouldn't find them in that area.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 24, 2009)

ZOOJAS said:


> little crickets
> heres one of mine eating


aww that is SO cute


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 24, 2009)

here are some more pics, does anyone know where a good place is to let it go?































enjoy


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 24, 2009)

same place you found it, he should be fine, or if not, closest spot possible


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 24, 2009)

well he was in the spa and i dont know how he would get out.


----------



## Acrochordus (Sep 24, 2009)

If you dont want to let him go in your back yard because the spa, then let him go somewhere close. Maybe a few doors down.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 24, 2009)

he's been let out. missing him already haha


----------



## Acrochordus (Sep 24, 2009)

m_beardie said:


> he's been let out. missing him already haha


Good work, you can get attached to things very easily especially when it is a cute little gecko.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 24, 2009)

i know, but if i was the gecko i would want the attention then be let go


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 7, 2009)

i got 3 marbled geckos they r all really cute they r good pets u should get some they dont need much


----------



## TheDarkRose (Oct 8, 2009)

I dont really know anything bout geckos, and sorry to hijack the thread but can you handle pet geckos? or are they a look with your eyes pet?


----------



## Mathew08 (Oct 8, 2009)

TheDarkRose said:


> I dont really know anything bout geckos, and sorry to hijack the thread but can you handle pet geckos? or are they a look with your eyes pet?



Mostly a look with your eyes pet.


----------



## Lovemydragons (Oct 8, 2009)

Yeah I have a couple of Marbled velvets, they are awesome to watch, although don't come out during the day, maybe once the sun/lights have gone out. They are definitely a looking pet only, but I find minimal handling is necessary to get them use for cleaning purposes. They don't really like it and will let you know it too!! But having a gecko cave makes it easier to move them. 

They are very easy to look after, and don't need too much attention.


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 8, 2009)

well u should avoid handling geckos as u can damage their scales as they r very delicate reptiles.


----------



## m_beardie (Oct 8, 2009)

well i have my own little knob tailed gecko which i am going to breed (once iget ANOTHER one) and they are just the cutest little things!


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 8, 2009)

how much do knob tailed geckos cost ???


----------



## Dragon1 (Oct 8, 2009)

If you want a lizard you can handle regularly (within reason), I suggest a Bluetounge. Within my experience, they're also quite placid.


----------



## m_beardie (Oct 8, 2009)

richoman_3 said:


> how much do knob tailed geckos cost ???


about 150 but maybe cheaper... im looking for another atm


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 9, 2009)

pretty expencive i thought they would of been cheaper r they the same as thick tailed geckos becoz i dont think they r...


----------



## omg_ebtl (Oct 9, 2009)

knob tailed and thick tailed geckos are the same thing...

anyone know other things to feed marbled geckos?


----------



## Lovemydragons (Oct 12, 2009)

My marbles love crickets, only thing I feed them. I spose they could eat other insects; moths, woodies, etc but crickets are loved and are convenient for me with my other animals.


----------



## JoshMVG (Oct 27, 2009)

omg_ebtl said:


> knob tailed and thick tailed geckos are the same thing...
> 
> anyone know other things to feed marbled geckos?


Thick-tailed gecko (also known as Barking gecko) - Underwoodisaurus milii
Knob tailed geckos- Nephrurus 
The Nephrurus genus includes over 7 species and sub-species none of which include Thick-tailed geckos
If you dont believe me ask ne one with basic herp Knowledge and they will confirm this
Thick-tails do have a similiar head and body to some Nephurus but lack the classic knob-tail


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 27, 2009)

omg_ebtl said:


> knob tailed and thick tailed geckos are the same thing...
> 
> anyone know other things to feed marbled geckos?


i feed my marbled geckos, crickets, moths, and jumping spiders


----------



## Jimbobulan (Oct 27, 2009)

I have four Marbled geckos, used to have six but two of my girls died after a few breeding seasons. They are really easy to look after if your interested in getting some, but i agree they shouldn't be handled too much because you can accidently hurt them and they are quite fast so if one gets out of your hands and makes its way for the roof vent or an open window you'll never see it again. One more thing, i have never seen such bright yellow on any marbled gecko before. Do anyone elses have that great colouring?


----------

